# A few Rape photos ....



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Went to see a customer today out on the Wiltshire downs (Axford), the rape was glowing in the fields so i stopped for a couple of pictures.

Taken on the iphone camera and brightened up in Photoscape. Car needs a clean


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

If you wanna see oil seed rape, come up to my neck of the woods. We're surrounded by the pesky stuff.

Nice shots....:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

more like oats lol just wonderful :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

spoiler shot is tidy, nice one shinester


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice shots, but the thread title was initially... alarming!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

my nose is twitching just from looking at the pictures because that stuff stinks.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wasn't the photos I expected.... :lol:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> wasn't the photos I expected.... :lol:


you had the balls to say what everyone was thinking lol :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> wasn't the photos I expected.... :lol:


I don't get what you mean, there is a dirty girl in all of them


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I don't get what you mean, there is a dirty girl in all of them


:lol:

True...

Nice pics btw...


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

I only looked at this thread because of the title .



 looking good bro.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice Photos!



carbonangel said:


> my nose is twitching just from looking at the pictures because that stuff stinks.


Try working in the stuff!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Spoiler shot is my fave matey - awesome !


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

tbh, i'm quite chuffed with the spoiler shot considering they are just phone pics and not on my DSLR.


----------

